# Can someone help? I'm fearing for my friend's safety!!!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My friend from high school (and co-worker) just broke up with her extremely unstable boyfriend tonight.

She called me around 2 hours ago for comfort. He spit in her face and threatened to kill her dog.

She had to go pick up her stuff from the apartment (they live together), and I haven't heard back from her since. She said she would give me a call back, but she isn't answering her phone (it's off).

I don't know her address, I've never been to her house since she started dating the guy because I hate him... what should I do? I would call the cops if I knew where she lived... but I don't...

Someone help?!?!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a really tough situation! Does she have and close family members that you could contact?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Could you find the address online? Like through the white pages? Or if you can't, maybe you can still call the cops and tell them, they might have access to that information. If he really is that unstable, you should tell someone, especially if he threatened violence.

I hope she and her dog are okay and they manage to get away from him. I'll pray for you and her. *hugs*


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Living close enough to Washington, DC all my life I can say I've known people go through with this, it is possible notifying law enforcement to provide any and all personal info you can about her and they might beable to locate her and send it to the right jurisdiction. If you know any family of hers and could figure anything more on info out even protecting her by not revealing why to prevent panic it might help.

I know how stressful this can be as many of my female friends have dealt with these issues. My thoughts and prayers that all is well for your friend.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I would call the police. He assaulted her by spitting in her face and threatened her dog. They can trace her phone number.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I had a friend in high school who was in an incredibly unhealthy relationship like the one you're describing. When she finally got up the courage to dump the ***hole (pardon my language  ), he broke into her house and threatened to kill her entire family, pets included. So believe me when I say that I know EXACTLY what you're going through right now.

I would say try not to jump to any conclusions. Does she have any family members that you might be able to get in contact with? Chances are you're just going to have to play the waiting game on this one, but if you still don't hear from her in a few hours and you're still really concerned, you may want to call the cops anyway. Police are good at finding people even with limited information and if you suspect that there might be something seriously wrong, they're definitely the best people to go to. 

I'm sorry you have to go through all of this.  I really, really understand how stressful it can be to have a friend in this kind of situation.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you give the police her cell phone number they may be able to locate her that way. I know its possible because my daughter gave her son her old cell phone to play with, it wasn't activated and had no phone number associated with it any more, also the battery was dead in it. Well I was having coffee at her house with her and the police showed up. Seems her son, who was only about a year old, managed to dial 911 and they tracked the call back to her house and came to make sure she was ok. Boy was she embarassed and needless to say she never let him play with that cell phone again.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the quick responses!

I've alerted all of her close friends, and I tried calling her mom (single mom, only child), but she's not home... Hopefully her mom is with her or something.

I don't even know where I could begin searching, all I know is the neighborhood she lives in.

I'll see if I can contact her. Maybe she's still fighting with him and can't answer the phone or something...

I hope she's okay and I'm overreacting >_<


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

An ex-boyfriend of mine was...psycho as well. I was driving with my current boyfriend, and we saw my ex-boyfriend driving as well, on the other side of the road. There was a boulevard between the two sides of the road, but openings for places to do u-turns or turn onto other roads. My ex saw us and swerved onto the wrong side of the road. He was driving right at my boyfriends car going at least 90k (I believe that's about 55 miles/hour?). At the very last millisecond, he swerved out of the way. I swore I was going to die. We've been broken up for years, and he still threatens to kill my current boyfriend (who could probably kill my ex with his bare hands), and drives by my house at least 5 times a day. The sad part is, HE broke up with ME! After cheating on me with more people then I care to think about, and a multitude of other things that aren't family friendly. My grandpa called the cops on him even though we didn't know a phone number or where he was living, and within 3 hours they had him in the police station.

I hope she's okay!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Phone 911 and give them her number. They can easily trace most numbers, like nikki said.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I really hope she is ok


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CanadienHedgie, I'm so sorry you went through/are going through that. That sounds so awful.

Just an update guys:

I just got a call back from her mom. She hasn't heard anything from her... She's going to go check the apartment with her brother to see if Chelsea is there and to see if she's okay.

Her mom said that she will let me know if she finds Chelsea.

So hopefully she's okay 

This is so terrible, because I have to get up early for an exam tomorrow too... I should probably try to sleep... but >_< I really hope she's okay...


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh no, is it unusual for her phone to be turned off or die? I know some of my friends are prone to having their phone on low battery often or shutting it off for reasons.. while others always are available.

keeping my fingers and toes crossed she is alright.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope your friend is ok! Please let us know we are worried.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Just curious what happened with your friend? I hope she is alright.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

This is such a bad situation. Kind of sounds like my brother (he's schizophrenic). I hope she's ok and that if they did get in a fight she doesnt hear her phone or he broke it or something. I wouldnt go looking for her if you find out where she lives. If you do-for future reference- always go with back up. I know it's hard when you're torn between wanting to know everything and having an exam in the morning. I'd say try to sleep and keep the phone beside you. There isnt anything you can do right now but wait. I'm sorry this is happening. I know how hard it is to want to help but are helpless.  

and CanadienHedgie, I hope one day you can escape him! That's really crappy to say the least. Glad you're boyfriend can defend you if need be!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

This is definitely a difficult situation. - hope your friend turns up ok. Sheldon and I sending positive energy your way.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. Thank you for the kind words, and sorry about not being on for a long, long time :shock: 

Well, my friend is fine... but she's back together with that @$$%#^#... but I won't get into that *face palm*

I don't understand people... *sigh*


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Having been in an abusive relationship in my past I can somewhat understand. Its hard, can either be motived to go back to them by fear of retaliation, feeling worthless or simpky love.

It can take a long time if ever to see the light. 

Be there for her, let her know you are scared for her well being. Let her know she has support and love.

That's all you can do right now.

Much postive energy to you and her *hug*


----------

